# JTable überschriften



## hanso (23. Feb 2004)

```
new Object [][] {
            {null, null, null, null, null},
            {null, null, null, null, null},
            {null, null, null, null, null}  
            
        },
        new String [] {
            "Title 1", "Title 2", "Title 3", "Title 4"
        }
        ) {
            Class[] types = new Class [] {
                java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class
            };
            
            public Class getColumnClass (int columnIndex) {
                return types [columnIndex];
            }
        });
        add(jTable4);
        jTable4.setBounds(390, 40, 950, 550);
```

Wie kann ich bei so ner JTable Überschriften(Titel) einfügen?

Gruss Hans


----------



## Guest (23. Feb 2004)

```
JTable jTable4 = new javax.swing.JTable();
 jTable4.setModel(new javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel (
new Object [][] {
            {null, null, null, null, null},
            {null, null, null, null, null},
            {null, null, null, null, null}  
            
        },
        new String [] {
            "Title 1", "Title 2", "Title 3", "Title 4"
        }
        ) {
            Class[] types = new Class [] {
                java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class, java.lang.Object.class
            };
            
            public Class getColumnClass (int columnIndex) {
                return types [columnIndex];
            }
        });
        add(jTable4);
        jTable4.setBounds(390, 40, 950, 550);
```

Wie kann ich bei so ner JTable Überschriften(Titel) einfügen?

Gruss Hans[/quote]


----------



## Beni (23. Feb 2004)

Hast du's schon mal mit der API versucht?
Sonst gibts da noch ein Tutorial.

mfg Beni


----------



## (Â¯`Â·..Â¸Â¸.Â·Â´Â¯`c4/\/\ (23. Feb 2004)

meinst du die Spalten Überschriften?
dazu musst du den JTable in ein JScrollPane packen dann werden die erst sichtbar


```
JFrame irgendeinFrame = new JFrame();
JTable irgendeineTabelle = new JTable();
irgendeinFrame.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(irgendeineTabelle));
```


----------

